# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Torre de captación,dudas.

## cuesta25

Hola amigos,hoy después de ver algunas fotos de pantanos con torre de captación,me gustaría que
algún amigo me arrojara luz a mis dudas ya que no se la verdad mucho su función.He estado un rato
navegando por el foro tratando de encontrar algo sobre el tema pero no he logrado encontrar nada
de nada.Agradecería alguna información.Gracias.
Un saludo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hola.
Yo no te puedo ayudar mucho.
Pero ayer estuve mirando uno hilos sobre El Villar en Madrid y hay uno en concreto en el que explican su función. 
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...e-este-embalse

Es muy interesante porque en el mismo embalse hay varias torres y hay foreros que lo explican muy bien.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## cuesta25

Muchas gracias amigo Miguel.Con esto puedo aclarar mis dudas.Saludos.

----------


## Calima

> Hola amigos,hoy después de ver algunas fotos de pantanos con torre de captación,me gustaría que
> algún amigo me arrojara luz a mis dudas ya que no se la verdad mucho su función.He estado un rato
> navegando por el foro tratando de encontrar algo sobre el tema pero no he logrado encontrar nada
> de nada.Agradecería alguna información.Gracias.
> Un saludo.


Hola cuesta25:

Permiteme que te de una somera explicación de la función que tienen las torres de toma de agua de los embalses.
En el clima que tenemos en la Península Ibérica la mayoría de los embalses se encuentran en dos situaciones a lo largo del año. Tienen un periodo de mezcla en la que la temperatura del agua es muy parecida a lo largo de la columna de superficie a fondo y por lo tanto la densidad es similar en toda la masa de agua y el agua circula por toda la masa de agua manteniendo una calidad muy parecida. Este periodo suele durar desde algún momento del otoño donde el agua superficial se enfría hasta otro momento de la primavera en donde el agua superficial se calienta, adquiere menor densidad y flota sobre el agua fría de fondo. Este nuevo periodo es el de estratificación. Durante este periodo el agua de superficie y de fondo, aparte de diferente temperatura llegan a tener distinta composición por una serie de fenómenos físico-quimicos y biológicos que se producen en las capas que se forman. En estos momentos puede resultar más interesante enviar a tratamiento y consumo el agua situada a una determinada profundidad y esto se logra abriendo la toma de la torre a esa profundidad. Igualmente aun en épocas de mezcla pueden desarrollarse algas que tienen mecanismos que las permiten situarse en superficie o a una determinada profundidad y manejando la toma adecuada puede evitarse su captación.
Lo mismo puede decirse respecto a las torres de minicentrales cuya salida no va a consumo si no río abajo. En este caso lo que se estudia es sacar del embalse el agua de una determinada calidad para en unos casos sea mejor la que pasa al siguiente embalse si de él se van a hacer captaciones, o dejar ir la de peor calidad si la la captación se realiza en el embalse de aguas arriba.

Saludos.

----------


## cuesta25

Muchas gracias amigo Calima,tu explicación es para mi un doctorado.No le falta ni un punto ni una coma.un documento completísimo.
Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Muchas gracias amigo Calima,tu explicación es para mi un doctorado.No le falta ni un punto ni una coma.un documento completísimo.
> Saludos.


Y tanto que lo es. Vaya que sí.
Muchas gracias.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## arnau

Muchas gracias Calima!

La verdad es que el tema del comportamiento del agua en los embalses lo ignoraba completamente. Lo único que puedo añadir al respecto, es que las torres de toma son unas estructuras típicas en presas de materiales sueltos o en presas bóveda. La explicación es la siguiente: 

En los embalses con presa de materiales sueltos, las conducciones de las tomas o desagües deben estar construidos fuera del cuerpo de la presa, excavados y cimentados sobre las laderas o en túnel perforado, para evitar que los asientos que sufre la presa puedan dañarlos. De ello resulta la necesidad de recurrir a una estructura independiente en la que poder costruir las tomas a distinta altura de las que nos habla Calima.

En las presas bóveda, si bien las conducciones de tomas y desagües pueden atravesar el cuerpo de la presa, resulta poco conveniente construir dentro de ellas todo el entramado de conducciones y tomas a distinta altura, pues los "huecos" que originan dentro de la bóveda peden comprometer su funcionamiento estructural, debilitandola excesivamente. Por ello, si se desea construir una toma a distintas alturas en una presa bóveda, es habitual recurrir también a una torre independiente. En algunas ocasiones, se construyen soluciones intermedias, con una torre de toma que en la parte más baja queda "empotrada" en la estructura, pero en la parte más alta se independiza de la bóveda. 

En las presas de gravedad, en cambio, lo más habitual es construir las tomas y todas las conducciones en el mismo cuerpo de presa, pues no supone ningún problema desde el punto de vista estructural.

Ahora bien, todo esto es habitual pero no es una regla, ni mucho menos. Hay ejemplos contrarios.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Muchas gracias Calima!
> 
> La verdad es que el tema del comportamiento del agua en los embalses lo ignoraba completamente. Lo único que puedo añadir al respecto, es que las torres de toma son unas estructuras típicas en presas de materiales sueltos o en presas bóveda. La explicación es la siguiente: 
> 
> En los embalses con presa de materiales sueltos, las conducciones de las tomas o desagües deben estar construidos fuera del cuerpo de la presa, excavados y cimentados sobre las laderas o en túnel perforado, para evitar que los asientos que sufre la presa puedan dañarlos. De ello resulta la necesidad de recurrir a una estructura independiente en la que poder costruir las tomas a distinta altura de las que nos habla Calima.
> 
> En las presas bóveda, si bien las conducciones de tomas y desagües pueden atravesar el cuerpo de la presa, resulta poco conveniente construir dentro de ellas todo el entramado de conducciones y tomas a distinta altura, pues los "huecos" que originan dentro de la bóveda peden comprometer su funcionamiento estructural, debilitandola excesivamente. Por ello, si se desea construir una toma a distintas alturas en una presa bóveda, es habitual recurrir también a una torre independiente. En algunas ocasiones, se construyen soluciones intermedias, con una torre de toma que en la parte más baja queda "empotrada" en la estructura, pero en la parte más alta se independiza de la bóveda. 
> 
> En las presas de gravedad, en cambio, lo más habitual es construir las tomas y todas las conducciones en el mismo cuerpo de presa, pues no supone ningún problema desde el punto de vista estructural.
> ...


Excelente explicación también.

Y, por ejemplo, la torre de toma de Valmayor que aparece el hilo que abre Calima, parece que la conducción atraviesa la base de la presa, parece una obra de hormigón bajo la misma. ¿Ese es uno de los casos digamos especiales? o es lo normal. 
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ón-de-Valmayor

Gracias y un saludo. Miguel.

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:

Que yo sepa no hay ninguna dificultad en construir una torre de toma en cualquier tipo de embalse cuando se diseña al mismo tiempo que el embalse, reforzando este donde sea necesario. El problema está cuando las torres de toma y los conductos a través de los embalses se pretenden construir a posteriori. Un caso clásico son las torres de toma del embalse de El Villar a las que ya se ha hecho referencia en este hilo enlazando con unas magnificas fotografías. Elzeario Boix diseñó la presa con los desagües de fondo atravesando la zona baja del muro de la presa. Cuando posteriormente descubrió que era preciso vaciar con rapidez el embalse, cuando se enturbiaba, fue añadiendo desagües, pero ya no consideró conveniente atravesar el muro del embalse y comenzó a construir galerías bordeando el muro y así construyó sucesivamente las tres galerías del margen izquierdo (alta, media y de fondo) y la de fondo del margen izquierdo. Dos de las galerías (alta y media del margen derecho) fueron utilizadas años después como inicio del ahora conocido como el canal de El Villar. Bien es cierto que las torres de todas estos desagües  no responden al concepto moderno de torre de toma en las que desde la misma torre se accionan distintas tomas, si no cada una solo permitía accionar la toma situada al pie de la misma y para ello era preciso que la parte alta de la torre estuviera emergida.  Cuando se construyó la central eléctrica más de cien años después que la presa  ya si se construyó una torre de toma con este concepto moderno de accionar desde ella tomas a distinta profundidad pero también hubo que perforar un túnel lateral para no tocar la estructura de la vieja presa.

Entre las fotografías que hace poco obtuve en El Villar he encontrado imágenes de las salidas de estos desagües de fondo laterales:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Gracias por la explicación.
 Esa roca que está en medio del agua en la última foto, parece que por la parte de arriba le han hecho un cuerto de círculo (por llamarlo de alguna manera) de hormigón.
¿Es así? o posiblemente puede que sea una ilusión óptica. No le veo ninguna función.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Calima

> Gracias por la explicación.
>  Esa roca que está en medio del agua en la última foto, parece que por la parte de arriba le han hecho un cuerto de círculo (por llamarlo de alguna manera) de hormigón.
> ¿Es así? o posiblemente puede que sea una ilusión óptica. No le veo ninguna función.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Pues llevas razón que ahí han hecho algo raro. He buscado en mi archivo y en esta foto del año pasado con menos agua se ve mejor:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

En la zona se han hecho tantas obras que es imposible de saber porque hicieron allí ese "mazacote".

Por cierto he recuperado también una foto de las viejas torres de El Villar que esta incluida en la memoria de la empresa de 1911 y nos da idea de la complejidad de lo que hicieron. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

No obstante a estas hay que añadir la moderna torre de la minicentral. Yo creo que en las laderas de El Villar hay casi tantos túneles como en el peñón de Gibraltar.

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

A lo mejor es algún disipador de alguna de las múltiples salidas. O igual les sobraron 4 ó 5 m3 de hormigón e hicieron eso, a saber.
Qué cantidad de torres de toma, parece que están hechas cada una para un nivel determinado del embalse.
Yo pensaba que había tres, y resulta que hay 4, más la de la presa y la nueva total 6.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## cuesta25

Muchas gracias a todos los compañeros por las aportaciones realizadas.Ya cada vez que vea una torre en algún pantano no las miraré con los mismos ojos.
Saludos.Antonio.

----------


## Calima

> .........
> Qué cantidad de torres de toma, parece que están hechas cada una para un nivel determinado del embalse.
> Yo pensaba que había tres, y resulta que hay 4, más la de la presa y la nueva total 6.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Hola de nuevo:

Hay un artículo muy interesante en la Revista de Obras Públicas del año 1907 sobre la construcción de estas torres y túneles:

http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/pdf/publi...oI_1669_01.pdf

Saludos.

----------


## cuesta25

Muchas gracias Calima,un articulo muy interesante.
Saludos.

----------

